
Searching for the Sundays - smacktoward
https://longreads.com/2019/07/30/searching-for-the-sundays/
======
gedy
I used to listen to much heavier, weirder music, but when I stumbled on The
Sundays I was totally smitten and was a big change for me. I still have the CD
I bought 30? years ago.

------
winternett
Wow, I went to school at a remote college and I was the only black student
pretty much. A friend of mine put me onto them and i played Static & Silence
for about 2 years straight. The way they dropped off of music was tough to
take, but A few bands that filled the void were the SuperJesus, check out "I'm
Stained" and other tracks on their album titled "Sumo"... and Bon Iver is just
amazing. Period.

I read long ago that Harriet just simply lost interest in touring after having
a child, and I respected that and gave up waiting for more... Her voice was
truly great though, and David and the rest of the band created such a great
acoustic chemistry. It's been so long now, I don't think they'd be able to
recapture the vibes in any good way.

